# Mission: Impossible III



## FitzChivalry (Dec 26, 2005)

I can't wait to see this movie May 5th, 2006! As you should know by now, it stars Tom Cruise.

The first movie was good, the second movie was better. I loved MI:2 for all the explosive action, good acting and solid plot. And usually, I don't go for mindless action(XXX), but I don't feel that these movies are mindless.

 for the trailer to get a gist of the plot and the general sense of action.

Anybody enjoy the first two movies? Does anybody plan on seeing the third installment?


----------



## Enigma7 (Dec 26, 2005)

I had no idea something like that would be coming out soon.. well I might as well just watch it, since I mostly go to the theatres every week -.-

Hopefully they will change the music =D


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 26, 2005)

Yup, Yup! Very cool movie! Definitely gonna watch the 3rd one, though that explosion scene that had Tom crashing into the car nearby, was done horribly.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 26, 2005)

What's amazing about Tom Cruise is that he did all his stunts.:amazed That's why he gets extra respect from me. But this movie should be awesome.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 26, 2005)

It should be cool, but I don't like Tom Cruise lol.


----------



## TGC (Dec 26, 2005)

Nice, I always loved those M.I. movies. thanx for the info


----------



## TheVileOne (Dec 26, 2005)

I actually remember how bad the second movie was  .


----------



## ~Akuma (Dec 26, 2005)

I dont know..it doesnt really impress...


----------



## Gene (Dec 26, 2005)

Tom Cruise again? Damn.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 26, 2005)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> I actually remember how bad the second movie was  .



For me it was both movies that sucked, 1 sucked and 2 sucked more, and three will probebly suck the most.


----------



## TheVileOne (Dec 27, 2005)

People forget that Tom Cruise is a control freak and that's why the Mission Impossible movie franchise has gone through so many directors.

Not to mention that the movies ruined the ensemble theme of the series.


----------



## anbutofu (Dec 27, 2005)

1 was neat, but nothing spectacular...2 was less story more action, good action though and tandy mmmm........3 has the girl who played dax in ds9 or the cafe girl in becker it looks like, but it should be a nice mindless action movie.  my only problem is that before tom cruise didnt impress me, but he played his role....but now when i see him, all i can think of is south park and oprah and the interview w/ matt laerr...


----------



## TheVileOne (Dec 27, 2005)

The girl in the movie is actually Keri Russell from Felicity.


----------



## TDM (Dec 28, 2005)

Aww man, a third one? How many impossible missions can there be?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 28, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> Aww man, a third one? How many impossible missions can there be?


every tom cruise movie is a mission impossible movie  in fact, tom cruise plays the same part in every movie


----------



## keikun17 (Dec 28, 2005)

Ah yes I finally saw the commercial in Theatres just yesterday, I dont think they air it much on TV, probably because its coming out May


----------



## TDM (Dec 28, 2005)

Well of course they don't air it on TV, yet anyway.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 28, 2005)

Tom Cruise is great at acting crazy, paranoid, and destructive! Still the perfect part for the role.


----------



## anbutofu (Dec 29, 2005)

oooh my mistake TVO, wow she mustve of been working out and actually digesting the food she eats ^ ^

edit* the girl i was talking about is actually michelle monaghan


----------



## Seany (Dec 29, 2005)

I hope this movie is the best, one was pretty cool, but the second one got kinda carried away with the action...
so yeah i have high hopes for this, the trailer was cool!


----------



## TDM (Dec 29, 2005)

Just watched the trailer. I don't see anything special, I might see it.


----------



## TheVileOne (Jan 1, 2006)

The Bourne movies are superior spy flicks to the Mission Impossible movies on every level.


----------



## sharingan_clan213 (Jan 1, 2006)

WOw i had no idea this movie was comming out. I hope its good.


----------



## Taxman (Jan 2, 2006)

I didn't care for Mission Impossible....and I sure as hell didn't like MI2...so...I'm probably not going to see this one...it seems this year is starting to be filled with movies that don't deserve sequels....:S


----------



## TheVileOne (Jan 2, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> I didn't care for Mission Impossible....and I sure as hell didn't like MI2...so...I'm probably not going to see this one...it seems this year is starting to be filled with movies that don't deserve sequels....:S



Except Pirates Of The Carribbean 2  .


----------



## Yondy (Apr 28, 2006)

I can't wait 

Personally, I didn't like MI:2 that much


----------



## C?k (Apr 28, 2006)

It looks pretty good and hopefully in keeping with Mi1 and Mi2, although the sound track was a bit unsual. =/


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Apr 28, 2006)

Meh,same old same old..i'm looking forward to the new bond though..the beginning of it all,how he got the double o ^^..


----------



## sperish (Apr 28, 2006)

More excited about Pirates sequel...ticket prices are so ridiculous that I'm picky with movies now e_e


----------



## ecelipse (May 1, 2006)

yeah this movie is cool


----------



## Robotkiller (May 1, 2006)

Meh, I wont see it.

I hate tom cruise with a passion.


----------



## Gambitz (May 1, 2006)

i cant wait to see this movie so excited


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2006)

I watched the first 2, forgot all about them, but I think I enjoyed them while I was watching them.

Nothing too great here... but I'll see it.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (May 4, 2006)

i'll probably see it because i saw the first 2, the first mission impossible was alright, the second was not that good. hopefully there isn't a trend here.


----------



## AsunA (May 4, 2006)

Well.. I read the paper. It gave the movie 5 stars  It also says that it far better than M:i:II


----------



## Psychic (May 6, 2006)

M I = Good + Cool = Definitely an awesome movie of it's time!
M II = Inventive + John Woo = Definitely one cool badass flick!
M III = Good + Bad Trailer = Not a bad movie, I really enjoyed it 

Thought the trailer wasn't as promising, I really did enjoy this movie. The editing was good even though it was typical Hollywood. I'm amaze to see that though Tom Cruise is an old man, he surely doesn't look like he aged at all! What the hell is his secret? I definitely reccommended it and give it a 9/10!!!


----------



## Dark Schneider (May 6, 2006)

Ok well I saw MI:3, and to my dismay, I was pleasantly surprised. But then again, I went into the movie theater with low expectations .This movie, was much better then MI:2 ( which sucked). 

The director ( the guy who directs "LOST" IIRC) did a much better job then John Woo. Heck you could definetly distinguish the quality difference.
However,  I would recommend that people wait until it comes out on DVD.


----------



## Dr. Uchiha (May 7, 2006)

i just came back from seeing it. very good movie and had some very good action sceens. i think it's the best MI yet. i didn't like the girl how ever, but thats just me.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 7, 2006)

this movie was pretty damn good, although i had a hearty laugh when Ethan Hunt died...


----------



## Green Lantern (May 7, 2006)

Wow reading this thread its like- before the movie came out:
"Oh this movie will suck crap", "I hate Tom Cruise"

Then after the movie comes out-
"Wow, that was pretty good"
"It was very good"

Lol- shows what people think 

I personally really really liked M.I 3 it was really really good, and I was suprised that at how good it was.

Maybe low expectations, lead to high end result.

But JJ Abrams is definitely a really good director.


----------



## Dopefish (May 7, 2006)

I thought this was a pretty decent movie. I had a lot of fun. The bridge scene was really high-octane. My personal favorite part is the infiltration of the Vatican though.

There were a few problems:

I wanted some new cool gadgets to get introduced. One of the biggest problems was that they totally didn't use Phillip Seymour Hoffman enough in the movie. The biggest problem, though, is that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



they don't explain what the hell the 'rabbits foot' is.




Aside from those few things, it was really fun. I laughed a good deal when Cruise was looking for a defibrillator and his wife, who is a nurse in a hospital asks, "whats a defibrillator?"

I'd give it 2.5 stars out of 4.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (May 7, 2006)

i thought it was good. better than the second. lots of action, the story was alright, his team was actually cool in this one which i liked aswell.


edit*, I laughed pretty hard when cruise is like, it stand for impossible mission force. lmao.


----------



## Heroin (May 7, 2006)

I just saw it last night. It was ok not the best move...


----------



## Dark Schneider (May 7, 2006)

Dopefish said:
			
		

> There were a few problems:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



 The rabbits foot, really didn't matter to the actual storyline, hence why it wasn't emphasized.  MI:3 strayed off from making " X weapon of mass destruction being stolen", the main concept of the movie. This is probably why I enjoyed the movie, as it somewhat differentiated MI:3 from the other MI movies. But if you can't move on , judging from the biohazardous symbol on the canister, I can safely assume it's some deadly virus.


----------



## Savior (May 7, 2006)

Best movie ever!


----------



## Nathan (May 8, 2006)

I saw it yesterday.

I liked it alot. I really liked his team this movie, although following with the trend of MI,

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I thought one of them would at least die....


----------



## MartialHorror (May 8, 2006)

9/10.

I didnt like the romance subplot(badly written)

but the action was simply amazing...........I havent been effected by generic action that much for along time........


----------



## Kaki (May 9, 2006)

It's alright, I'm waiting for X 3...


----------



## anbutofu (May 10, 2006)

the movie for an action movie was good, i didnt like it as much as the first one.
since story and action rarely seem to go together nowaday i guess i cant complain much.  seymour-hoffman had so much potential to be an awesome villain, but i dont see how that is possible now.  
9/10 -action
3/10 -story
overall - 7/10  full of action, explosions, pew pew, etc.. just nothing spectacular.


----------



## Seany (May 14, 2006)

Watching this today. Sounds good


----------



## excellence153 (May 14, 2006)

I watched this movie last Friday... and lemme tell you... it literally shook me up.

That's how much I liked it.


----------



## Seany (May 14, 2006)

Just come back from watching it. 

It was fucking great! I loved everything about it . It was the best out of the 3


----------



## Nice Gai (May 15, 2006)

Lets see good movie but some problems.

*Spoiler*: __ 



I live in DC and he was on the Annapolis Bay Bridge. He got from there to DC in like 20 seconds. That is a good 50 min drive it was just funny to see how fast he got to DC with no traffic. Second the white dodge stratus he hid behind is the same car that I have with Virginia license plates. I was like dag. Then my friend had the white cavalier that got blowned up we were like damn this is to close to home.


----------

